# X-Men: New Mutants: Deutscher Trailer zum Marvelfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *X-Men: New Mutants: Deutscher Trailer zum Marvelfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *X-Men: New Mutants: Deutscher Trailer zum Marvelfilm*


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Januar 2020)

hab doch vor kurzem erst die Kollektion gekauft......
Als nächstes ersteht Wolverine wieder auf durch sein Heilkräfte... oder Die kleine wird WolverIne damit Wolverine als Franchise weiter geht^^


----------

